# Bikeparks für Anfänger



## zimtstern4 (14. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe letzten Sommer angefangen Freeriden/Downhill zu fahren. Bin totaler AnfÃ¤nger!! âº
War 3x letzte Saison im Bikepark am Geisskopf. Die Flow-Country war einfach optimal fÃ¼r mich als 
AnfÃ¤nger- und da bin ich nicht so vielen "Profis" im Weg umgegangen.
Nun meine Frage: Habt Ihr mir eine Empfehlung in welche Parks man sonst noch gehen kann?
(Sollte auch eine richtige Downhill dabei sein, sonst langweilt sich mein Freund )
Um jeden Tip bin ich sehr dankbar.
Ps. Komme aus dem AllgÃ¤u.
Lg zimtstern


----------



## Schnitte (14. März 2012)

nun vom Allgäu aus seid ihr ja recht flott in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Dort wäre die Blue Line ne feine Strecke für den Anfang. Wenn die gut läuft, dann schnell ab auf die Pro Line  sehr zu empfehlen
ansonsten bietet Saalbach noch die Milkaline, welche auch von Familien befahren wird und wohl dem flow-Country *etwas *ähnlich ist...
ansonsten ist Wagrain noch ein schöner Park. Mit einer geshapten Strecke und dann vielen kleinen Trails die abgehen hat man genug Möglichkeiten für Anfänger und für Erfahrenere Biker.
Osternohe soll noch recht gut sein, war ich allerdings selber noch nicht...
hoffe ich konnte dir eventuell ein wenig helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern4 (14. März 2012)

Okay, Danke schonmal für die Antwort! Ist den Albstadt auch was für Anfänger?

VG Nici


----------



## alet08 (14. März 2012)

Osternohe muß ich abraten: Auf der Strecke will kein rechter ´flow´ aufkommen außer man kennt sie sehr gut oder is´n crack 
Spicak hingegen ist einfach klasse.

*wiederwegbin*, Alex


----------



## silberwald (14. März 2012)

Neben Saalbach-Hinterglemm geht auch noch Leogang. Für Anfänger der Hangman II und wenn wenig los ist auch der Freeride. Für die Könner der Freeride in schnell, der Bongo-Bongo und die World Cup DH Strecke. Einfach mal auf der Webseite die Videos anschauen (unter "Unsere Strecken")
.


----------



## Streetbikesig (15. März 2012)

Ich finde auch den Bikepark Zauberberg am Semmering sehr toll! Ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber für einen Kurzurlaub sehr zu empfehlen! Es gibt da echt für JEDEN was (familystrecke bis downhill und viele tolle "dazwischen") 

Gruß Streetbike


----------



## zimtstern4 (18. März 2012)

Okay, vielen dank für eure Rückmeldung. Wie sieht es denn mit Albstadt aus??

Grüße Nici


----------



## Schnitte (19. März 2012)

war ich selber noch nicht, aber sicherlich fahrbar...
kommt eben drauf an was du fahren willst. wenn es dir nur Abfahrten ähnlich zim Flowcountry geht, dann wird der Park wohl noch nichts sein. wenn du aber allgemein weiter kommen möchtest und drauf aus bist bald richtige DH Strecken zu fahren, dann kann man es sich ja mal anschauen


----------



## hoschik (19. März 2012)

mir würde da spontan noch der Bikepark Lenggries und der Bikepark Samerberg einfallen, für Anfänger und auch Pro's geeignet, Samerberg hat halt leider keine reine DH-Strecke, dafür aber einen sehr naturbelassenen Trail und auch n paar dicke Jumps.

Edit sagt: Bikepark Hindelang kennt ihr ja sicher wenn ihr ausm Allgäu kommt.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2012)

zimtstern4 schrieb:


> Okay, vielen dank für eure Rückmeldung. Wie sieht es denn mit Albstadt aus??
> 
> Grüße Nici


War am So. zum ersten mal in Albstadt, kann allerdings nicht mit anderen Bikeparks vergleichen, da ich sonst noch nie in einem richtigen Park gefahren bin, sondern nur so Strecken wie Gotschna oder Flims mit Sessellift oder die gebauten Strecken am Hausberg. Bin also nicht so die Bikeparkreisende 

Zu Albstadt, da hast Du einen Schlepplift  das kannte ich bisher nur vom Skifahren... aber wenn Du es der Dame am Lift sagts, dann hilft sie Dir sehr und es ist nicht schlimm. Wichtig ist, das rechte Bein eng am Rahmen zu haben, sodaß der Bügel nicht wegrutschen kann und Du beide Hände am Lenker hast, das ist kräftesparender! Ich hatte ein Stück Isolationsschaum mit Kabelbinder um die abgesenkte Sattelstütze befestigt, das schützt zum einen die Gravit-Dropper und der Bügel rutscht nicht so leicht weg. Zudem hatte ich am Lenker rechts auch etwas aufgeklebt, da dort der Bügel Dir das Eloxal wegreibt.






Beim Abbügeln - wie beim Skifahren - den Bügel seitlich wegziehen.

Es gibt laut Prospekt vier Strecken, sind im Grunde zwei mit jeweils zwei Varianten. Von oben gesehen ist die rechte Strecke etwas flacher und mit vielen Drops/Sprüngen und wurde am Sonntag von den meisten befahren.
Es beginnt mit einem Startturm, man kann aber auch daneben starten!







Schlüsselstellen kann man umfahren, hier siehst Du rechts die Umfahrung aus Holzelementen.
Diese Stelle ist ziemlich steil, was auf dem Bild überhaupt nicht rauskommt, nicht umsonst hat sich der Photograph dort positioniert,
viele haben sie umfahren.






Dazwischen gibt es schöne kleine Drops und Tables für Leute wie mich und parallel dazu auch richtige Sprünge und größere Tables. Man kann über das meiste auch darüberrollen. Es sind also keine "Do or Die - Sprünge" 

Am Schluß viele Kurven:







Die - von oben gesehen - linke Strecke gefällt mir fast besser, sie ist etwas technischer. Anfangs schön flowig mit Drops und Sprüngen wird sie dann steiler:






Diese Strecke war wenig befahren und hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.

Die Tageskarte kostet 18.- Euro, finde ich fair, wir sind 10x gefahren.
Es gibt am Lift unten einen Fahrradshop mit vielen DH-Teilen und man kann günstig Kuchen usw. essen, auf Bänken sitzen und sich erholen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir mit meinem Bericht etwas weiterhelfen.
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (3. April 2012)

schöner Erfahrungsbericht, Votec 

(Notiz an mich selbst: unbedingt mal Albstadt ausprobieren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern4 (3. April 2012)

Hallo  Votec,

super Bericht!!!  Vielen Dank.

Wie war es denn mit anstehen am Lift? Habt ihr lange gewartet??
Und in welcher Unterkunft wart ihr?

Lg


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2012)

Bißchen anstehen mußte man (max. 5 min.), dafür verteilt es sich dann auf der Strecke.
Aber es war wohl auch viel los, da noch nicht soviele Parks hier im Süden geöffnet haben.

Es sind nur ca. 70 km vom See bis dorthin, daher Morgens hin - Abends zurück


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. April 2012)




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. April 2012)

Zu Pic. No. 3: Sieht in der Tat nicht wirklich steil aus, aber trotz dem lecker Steinchen.

Habe leider nicht unwesentlich mehr Anfahrt (580km), wäre aber mal ne Zwischenübernachtung auf dem Weg in die Berge wert.


----------

